# M4 Mod



## RetPara (Mar 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried one of these?  Yes... it's axe blade... I guess if your channeling your inner Viking...

https://www.meleemods.com/gallery.html


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2014)

Nope but I would love to.


----------



## gunny44 (Mar 12, 2014)

Pillage!!!!


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 12, 2014)

The barrel is longer than the blade. When would that come in useful? Other then when trying to look cool.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 12, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> The barrel is longer than the blade. When would that come in useful? Other then when trying to look cool.



Boo, Hissssssssssssss!   this has nothing to do with logic, this is tacticool Viking head smashing with axes on your rifle stuff...   You reprobate, where is your sense of "I don't need this, I want this, because it's just badass, useless, but badass as hell."


----------



## Scotth (Mar 12, 2014)

That has must have in the zombie apocalypse written all over it.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 12, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Boo, Hissssssssssssss!   this has nothing to do with logic, this is tacticool Viking head smashing with axes on your rifle stuff...   You reprobate, where is your sense of "I don't need this, I want this, because it's just badass, useless, but badass as hell."



Well, I'm a little surprised here. You're siding with coolness over practicality.


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's great until you trip.


----------



## AWP (Mar 12, 2014)

Turning the M4 into a melee weapon is like building a bulletproof screen door.


----------



## JBS (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks cool.

But I'd rather have a very long bayonet with a razor sharp tip that can penetrate layers of clothing, jackets and gear.  And if I thought it likely that I'd end up using a bayonet, I'd prefer it were mounted on an M-1 Garand.

<----  See avatar.


----------



## Red-Dot (Mar 12, 2014)

It would great for hog hunting.....kill and dress it with the same instrument of death.  Too bad a kegerator can't be attached....


----------



## JBS (Mar 12, 2014)

By the way, I didn't just post my comment because of Marine Corps heritage and our affinity for the bayonet.

An axe is a slashing and chopping weapon.   What that means is proper execution always comes from circular path of travel towards the intended target.   A bayonet, by comparison, is primarily a puncture wound weapon and proper employment requires a linear path of travel.  The shortest distance between two points is a straight line.  A bayonet to the jugular will arrive quicker than swinging an axe to the jugular.


----------



## Red-Dot (Mar 12, 2014)

Battle Mug anyone?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 12, 2014)

JBS said:


> By the way, I didn't just post my comment because of Marine Corps heritage and our affinity for the bayonet.
> 
> An axe is a slashing and chopping weapon.   What that means is proper execution always comes from circular path of travel towards the intended target.   A bayonet, by comparison, is primarily a puncture wound weapon and proper employment requires a linear path of travel.  The shortest distance between two points is a straight line.  A bayonet to the jugular will arrive quicker than swinging an axe to the jugular.



Not only that, but especially with modern rifles the strongest orientation of the rifle is inline with the barrel. Give me a functional bayonet anyday.


----------



## CQB (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought it was a boot. 
But with the barrel being longer I recommend a stab then a slash.


----------



## JBS (Mar 12, 2014)

Am I the only one STILL waiting on the price of these bad boys to go down?





Red-Dot said:


> View attachment 10574 View attachment 10573 Battle Mug anyone?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 12, 2014)

They won't, they're stuck on full retard with the battle mugs. You can get a plastic variant for much cheaper, plus your beverage of choice will remain cooler in it due to lack of conduction compared to basically having radiator fins on your mug otherwise.


----------



## JBS (Mar 12, 2014)

Crap!  I didn't even think of that.   I've been sort of randomly looking that thing up online every couple of months now for more than a year now, if I'm not mistaken.   Putting your drink in an aluminum cup is basically the fastest way to take an ice cold drink and turn it tepid.   Or turn hot coffee into room temperature coffee.   



Ranger Psych said:


> They won't, they're stuck on full retard with the battle mugs. You can get a plastic variant for much cheaper, plus your beverage of choice will remain cooler in it due to lack of conduction compared to basically having radiator fins on your mug otherwise.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1206/?pfm=homeoffice_newest_1206_2#tabs


----------



## CQB (Mar 12, 2014)

...or use in place of a bipod or tripod. Just whack it into the turf & you're done.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 12, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Turning the M4 into a melee weapon is like building a bulletproof screen door.


Been done before http://www.asseenontv.com/flex-seal/detail.php?p=346830&v=household


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking at the pic again, the bayonet lug is still there; you just have more cutting edge.


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd like to know what it weighs. Cant imagine one would think it was as cool after a 12+ hour patrol lol

Can't beat a bayonet!


----------

